# Help!!! Chicks beaks falling off



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I got some pullets from TSC about 2 weeks ago and I noticed that they have started losing their beaks. Does anyone know what might cause this?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

These chicks were debeaked at the hatchery.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't see the photo very well. Did just the egg chipper tip come off or a large section of the beak? If it's the actual beak you need to call up TSC asap. Can you get a clearer photo? 

Right now I have roughly 150 chickens. So I'd like to know the answer too! Scary if it's the beak.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

ok so here goes I am posting pics from when I first got them to show their beaks then, and the next post will be from just now. I also am posting a different breed pullet that is in with them because there is nothing wrong with their beaks, we have 2 of these black and white chicks the rest are the beak problem pullets.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm...That is really weird....I would look into a deficiency of some sort. Maybe do some internet research to see what could be lacking in their diet....


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Here is today.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yoiu know, from the first pics when they had their beaks...you can see they look "broken" almost...I wonder if it was a debeaking that didn't work right....and took time to fall off...it sure looks it to me.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Maybe, does debeaking cause future problems?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

My first though is a fungus. I would contact the place where you got them from. That is def not normal.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Rhandi74 said:


> Maybe, does debeaking cause future problems?


I have some hatchery pullets that were debeaked....same clean cuts like yours, they eat fine.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok, we will, also gonna call vet tomorrow! Thanks everyone!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ethically disturbing but they manage....I do not promote it myself though...I think it's very cruel. I do think yours had something go wrong with it, and that is why it is just falling off now. If it were a fungus, I would think it would be not so perfectly "clipped" looking....one of my pullets has a long bottom beak but the top is super short...


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Ethically disturbing but they manage....I do not promote it myself though...I think it's very cruel. I do think yours had something go wrong with it, and that is why it is just falling off now. If it were a fungus, I would think it would be not so perfectly "clipped" looking....one of my pullets has a long bottom beak but the top is super short...


I do agree about it being disturbing, but it makes me feel much better to know it is probably not a fungus. Thank you


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Debeaked chicks won't have any issues but if they are lacking something or a fungus as said above I see issues......what are you feeding them??? I also wonder if your feeding them in like a. Pan and its hard and breaking the beak. I'm really not sure its been years since I had chicks


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry missed a few posts


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Debeaked chicks won't have any issues but if they are lacking something or a fungus as said above I see issues......what are you feeding them??? I also wonder if your feeding them in like a. Pan and its hard and breaking the beak. I'm really not sure its been years since I had chicks


I am feeding dumor chick starter grower in a plastic chick feeder and they have a plastic water container. They also have had probios and electrolytes when we first got them. The other two in the same enclosure have no problems, but they are a different breed. I still am going to contact the vet and TSC tomorrow and see what they say. If the vet wants to see them I will bring one in to determine the problem.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I've never seen a de beaked bird. I don't see the point but it does sound like that could be it. I'd still be worried about a fungus though, that one beak looks icky.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Rhandi74 said:


> I am feeding dumor chick starter grower in a plastic chick feeder and they have a plastic water container. They also have had probios and electrolytes when we first got them. The other two in the same enclosure have no problems, but they are a different breed. I still am going to contact the vet and TSC tomorrow and see what they say. If the vet wants to see them I will bring one in to determine the problem.


Unfortunately, I do not think TSC will be helpful. I would see what the vet says....Dumor is balanced feed.....and plastic waterers and feeders will not do that...neither will metal ones. 
Personally, I would just keep an eye on them closely to see if it tries to progress, if not they will be fine. I have one who's beak is so short, her tongue sticks out


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look debeaked to me. I agree that it probably was a bad debeaking job.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> They look debeaked to me. I agree that it probably was a bad debeaking job.


Ditto


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

In all honesty try look debeaked. What breeds? Especially if they're meat breeds, chances are high they were debeaked.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> In all honesty try look debeaked. What breeds? Especially if they're meat breeds, chances are high they were debeaked.


We do not know the breed, they were sold as red pullets but I think they are probably not going to be red. Feathers are coming in tan with small patches of brown. Similar to cinnamon queens. I am no expert though. These are my first ever chicks.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

May i just say, i bought some "pullets" that were "just starting to lay" as we were told, from a market, we have no idea where they came from. i got 5, only 2 have normal beaks, 2 are missing the top parts of their beaks and the other has a very short bottom part. So far they seem to be doing fine? Plus their beaks are slowly getting more even anyway


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

the chicks look debeaked to me too. 

IvyMay, your pullets were probably debeaked. we rescued some commercial layers a few years ago, and they were debeaked. sometimes the beaks grow back, most of the time they don't. we had one that looked normal, and ones that looked like they had a cleft pallet.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

looks debeaked to me.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I, too got some from TSC about 5 yrs. ago. Some had regular beaks, some had clipped beaks, but they grew back. Those hens were mean! 
I still have one- she is mellowing out in her advanced years, but she is sensitive about the beak. Anyway, they did look similar to yours-


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with the debeaking. It's a shame that they didn't make a note of this before you purchased. That's not right. I know I wouldn't want debeaked chicks and would be pretty upset if they started falling off after I brought them home.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Vet said it could be from debeaking. He said to keep an eye on them and if there is any problems bring them in. Everyone appears to be healthy. I just panicked when I realized there beaks were coming off :shocked:


----------

